# Can we all just acknowledge this.....THEY ALL HAD SEX!!!



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 8, 2014)

Everyone was getting jiggy with it 

Naruto and Hinata had sex.

Sasuke and Sakura had sex.

Sai and Ino had sex. 

Shikamaru and Temari had sex.

Chouji and Karui had sex. 



 they aren't them little brats in the chunin exams anymore....

the fact that Naruto and Hinata did it TWICE!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Nov 8, 2014)

sai and ino... cringe. such a shame she ended up with him.
i would have preferred kiba honestly. 

but yes... they all had sex around the same night.

hentai has become canon


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Nov 8, 2014)

I bet the clone and  expansion jutsus must have come in handy


----------



## Kusa (Nov 8, 2014)

Well, good for them.

Lol, Karui is probably so dominant in bed. She probably destroyed the poor Chouji. It would have been interesting to watch


----------



## naruto27 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'll wait until after the movie. LOL


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm surprised Hinata didn't have a heart attack after seeing butt Naked Naruto, yet alone when he stuck it in


----------



## hustler's ambition (Nov 8, 2014)

Kishimoto needs to create a hentai spin-off series of the Fourth Shinobi War baby boom.


----------



## Chaelius (Nov 8, 2014)

Most popular cake in Konoha:


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Nov 8, 2014)

you got boned by lee... i guess so but your kid will be the strongest!


----------



## Stan Lee (Nov 8, 2014)

Kishi foreshadowed it in an interview. 



> Q：あなたは夕食のために何の計画を今夜はありますか？
> 岸本斉史：私に私のレタスを与える。私はレタスが大好きです。
> Q：レタスはいつ届くのでしょうか？
> 岸本斉史：レタスが到着するとき、私は見当がつかない。
> ...


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2014)

Grown folk now.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 8, 2014)

Naruto tapped dat Hyuuga booty.



Zero Requiem said:


> Kishi foreshadowed it in an interview.



The japanese written here is gibberish and the translation even more.
Can't fool me.


----------



## Yahiko (Nov 8, 2014)

COREYxYEROC said:


> you got boned by lee... i guess so but your kid will be the strongest!


Beginning of the youthful days 

would've been beaten before he had a chance to activate Izanami


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 8, 2014)

Good to know Yagami

As if Kishi would foreshadow things that much OR that the person asking questions would focus on such stuff. And why ask about Karin of all people with fan favorites like Sasuke or Kakashi around. They usually ask him questions like what colors he likes or whatever banal stuff...


----------



## Stan Lee (Nov 8, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Naruto tapped dat Hyuuga booty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the best part about it. It's fake, yet accucate.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 8, 2014)

Once i cosplayed as Link and had sex in that costume.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 8, 2014)

> the fact that Naruto and Hinata did it atleast TWICE!



Fixed it


----------



## Escargon (Nov 8, 2014)

Inb4 jumping Sakura.


----------



## Bakawaii (Nov 8, 2014)

All those  SS sexual fanarts  makes sense now


----------



## Cord (Nov 8, 2014)

They had.....all at the same fucking year too, considering that their kids (bar Himawari) are at roughly the same age.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 8, 2014)

Its even more creepy thinking about it.

Did Hinata faint after seeing Narutos micropenis? 

What did inner Sakura say?

Sai being dumb, he propably didnt understand wtf Ino was doing to him first. Like Goku with Chichi. 

Chouji can penetrate? No way.

Shikamaru felt the most normal here. Can imagine him doing it xD


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 8, 2014)

i can see shikamaru now


Shika: ah...ughhhh ah... Hmm? your not done yet?

Temari: no you idiot. keep going!

Shika: *sighs* man what a drag


----------



## ch1p (Nov 8, 2014)

I remember that interview where Kishi said 'I'm planning on making at least one canon, but I'm not sure how to go about it yet.' 



Nathan Copeland said:


> i can see shikamaru now
> 
> 
> Shika: ah...ughhhh ah... Hmm? your not done yet?
> ...


----------



## Zynn (Nov 8, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> i can see shikamaru now
> 
> 
> Shika: ah...ughhhh ah... Hmm? your not done yet?
> ...



 Shikamaru would be so lazy, he would just lie on his back smoking cigarrette while Temari works tirelessly on top of him.


----------



## Maracunator (Nov 8, 2014)

Villages definitely had a Baby Boom once the war was over.

Speaking of which, where's the kid of Kiba and that cat lady? And where's Shino's wife and kid?


----------



## WizzzeR (Nov 8, 2014)

how did Sai even get an erection to begin with? he doesn't understand emotions, did Ino Shintenshin him to fuck herself? that's the only way it could work! 

and did Sakura put on an Itachi mask? i mean, is there really any other way Sasuke could get off...

did Hinata put on a Sasuke mask?


----------



## Zynn (Nov 8, 2014)

WizzzeR said:


> how did Sai even get an erection to begin with? he doesn't understand emotions, did Ino Shintenshin him to fuck herself? that's the only way it could work!



Well, they had a few years to work with. I guess Ino managed to teach Sai the allure of a woman's curve in that time frame.



> and did Sakura put on an Itachi mask? i mean, is there really any other way Sasuke could get off...
> 
> did Hinata put on a Sasuke mask?



Now this is just sad...


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 8, 2014)

Maracunator said:


> Villages definitely had a Baby Boom once the war was over.
> 
> Speaking of which, where's the kid of Kiba and that cat lady? And where's Shino's wife and kid?



i'm pretty sure kishi is saving the rest of the kids for part 3

i'm sure kiba, shino, kankuro and gaara all have kids


----------



## BisonLlama (Nov 8, 2014)

I wonder, of all the canon couples, who's the most dominant in the bedroom?


----------



## Zynn (Nov 8, 2014)

BisonLlama said:


> I wonder, of all the canon couples, who's the most dominant in the bedroom?



Karui and Ino, most probably. Though, if that theory about Hinata being a 'lady on the street and freak under the sheet', I guess at some point she could be one too.


----------



## Gravemind (Nov 8, 2014)

COREYxYEROC said:


> sai and ino... cringe. such a shame she ended up with him.
> i would have preferred kiba honestly.
> 
> *but yes... they all had sex around the same night.
> ...



Which is the one thing that bothers me, I need to know how long the timeskip actually was. As it is now, Sakura pretty much jumped on Sasuke's D. instantly. Which kind of contributes to the destruction of her character development, had she been pregnant in the epilogue it would have opened up the possibility of there being some resemblance of character development between the two in those years.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 8, 2014)

Gravemind said:


> Which is the one thing that bothers me, I need to know how long the timeskip actually was. As it is now, Sakura pretty much jumped on Sasuke's D. instantly. Which kind of contributes to the destruction of her character development, had she been pregnant in the epilogue it would have opened up the possibility of there being some resemblance of character development between the two in those years.



Why do you assume that she jumped him? You know, there was never any sign in the manga to indicate one or the other, but it's pretty rare to have a child after having sex just one time, so they must have done it a few times at least. 

And how does her being pregnant in the epilogue equals character development? That would have further ruined her reputation.


----------



## BisonLlama (Nov 8, 2014)

Wouldn't it make more sense if they had sex around the same "school" year rather than the same night?  Just saying.


----------



## Gravemind (Nov 8, 2014)

Zynn said:


> Why do you assume that she jumped him? You know, there was never any sign in the manga to indicate one or the other, but it's pretty rare to have a child after having sex just one time, so they must have done it a few times at least.
> 
> And how does her being pregnant in the epilogue equals character development? That would have further ruined her reputation.



The epilogue indicates that they went bonkers immediately after the war, all of them did. Their children are in the academy so I would guess that they are somewhere in the 8-12 age range. The epilogue has been guessed at being 10 years after the war. Meaning that for them to have children around that age range, they must have been busy almost immediately after the war.


----------



## Selva (Nov 8, 2014)

They all got some. Good for them


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Nov 8, 2014)

Gravemind said:


> The epilogue indicates that they went bonkers immediately after the war, all of them did. Their children are in the academy so I would guess that they are somewhere in the 8-12 age range. The epilogue has been guessed at being 10 years after the war. Meaning that for them to have children around that age range, they must have been busy almost immediately after the war.



700 is 15 years after chapter 699.
the movie take place between chapter 699 and 700 and the movie is 2 years after 699
so they would have had their kids 3 years after the war


----------



## bluemiracle (Nov 8, 2014)

COREYxYEROC said:


> 700 is 15 years after chapter 699.
> the movie take place between chapter 699 and 700 and the movie is 2 years after 699
> so they would have had their kids 3 years after the war



I think those 15 years are about the manga itself

September 21, 1999 – November 10, 2014


----------



## Rios (Nov 8, 2014)

Adoptions dont count.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 8, 2014)

COREYxYEROC said:


> 700 is 15 years after chapter 699.
> the movie take place between chapter 699 and 700 and the movie is 2 years after 699
> so they would have had their kids 3 years after the war



Which would put them at 20 when they start sowing seeds, right? Althought that is a bit young, it's not exactly farfetched here in Asian countries.


----------



## Summers (Nov 8, 2014)

Poor hinata, her man has near infinite stamina. Ninja sex must be a battlefield.


----------



## Milady (Nov 8, 2014)

I suspected all those couples to be canon except chouji and karui. Can't imagine Chouji on top..........


----------



## Zynn (Nov 8, 2014)

Summers said:


> Poor hinata, her man has near infinite stamina. Ninja sex must be a battlefield.



Hm, somehow I have this imagination about how she is unable to even stand up in the morning after one of those 'battlefields'.


----------



## Fissiksman (Nov 8, 2014)

yes people tend to have sex when they grow up...


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 8, 2014)

I bet karui was like this to choji


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 8, 2014)

Some apparent discrepancies. No kids for Tenten it seems, but I will make the conjecture that she is Lee's baby mama. Secondly, why is it that Naruto and Hinata were the only ones to have more than one? Pretty strange. And Shino's status as a parent is...?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 8, 2014)

Summers said:


> Poor hinata, her man has near infinite stamina. Ninja sex must be a battlefield.



Nah, you forgot that Naruto can share chakra?

One Kurama shroud for Hinata and she can still go for a loooong time.


----------



## bluemiracle (Nov 8, 2014)

FitzChivalry said:


> Some apparent discrepancies. No kids for Tenten it seems, but I will make the conjecture that she is Lee's baby mama. Secondly, why is it that Naruto and Hinata were the only ones to have more than one? Pretty strange. And Shino's status as a parent is...?



Hyuugas come in pairs


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 8, 2014)

COREYxYEROC said:


> sai and ino... cringe. such a shame she ended up with him.
> i would have preferred kiba honestly.
> 
> but yes... they all had sex around the same night.
> ...





You all have _clearly_ forgotten that they have a hokage who reads smutty novels all day.  I am _sure_ he made a speech about it and they all gladly obliged.  Cuz, hormones. 




Bakawaii said:


> All those  SS sexual fanarts  makes sense now


----------



## Grendel (Nov 8, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> the fact that Naruto and Hinata did it TWICE!



Well since they're together I am hoping it's been more than that....as well as the other's more than once...


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 8, 2014)

They clearly forgot to follow Kakashi's advice though.


----------



## Bender (Nov 8, 2014)

I still want my motherfucking Hentai/Doujin depicting this shit happening.


----------



## maltyy (Nov 8, 2014)

It's hard to imagine Sai doing it. I'm guessing Ino did the mind swap and just fucked herself until she got pregnant


----------



## Mjaut (Nov 8, 2014)

You know, sex is normal in marriage...

What did you expect?


----------



## Addy (Nov 9, 2014)

sasuke and sakura has the most awkward sex imaginable to. hell, he is not even staying  at home anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Zynn (Nov 9, 2014)

Revy said:


>



The double entendre is so fucking hilarious!


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 9, 2014)

Zynn said:


> The double entendre is so fucking hilarious!



   i just caught that


----------



## Addy (Nov 9, 2014)

Revy said:


>



reps!!!!!!!!!!!! XD


----------



## Itachі (Nov 9, 2014)

I know right? Hiruzen and Iruka must have had the most amazing sex.


----------



## Yahiko (Nov 9, 2014)

Summers said:


> Poor hinata, her man has near infinite stamina. Ninja sex must be a battlefield.


Imagine how many times she might have fainted when she saw butt naked naruto and his manhood 



nightmistress said:


> You all have _clearly_ forgotten that they have a hokage who reads smutty novels all day.  I am _sure_ he made a speech about it and they all gladly obliged.  Cuz, hormones.


Lol pervert guys didnt end up with anyone. First jiraiya and now kakashi XD 

This is one just for fun


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 9, 2014)

Sakura at home while her husband is always gone makes the perfect doujinshi.

Let the imagination fly!


----------



## Zef (Nov 9, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Sakura at home while her husband is always gone makes the perfect doujinshi.
> 
> Let the imagination fly!



Sasuke is a demi-god. Who would be stupid enough to have an affair with his wife?  



*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto?


----------



## Angel (Nov 9, 2014)

Congrats on the sex


----------



## sweetmelissa (Nov 9, 2014)

means they became parents around 19-20.a bit on the early side

i cant imagine saske and sai having sex.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 9, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke and sakura has the most awkward sex imaginable to. hell, he is not even staying  at home anymore



Sakura had sex with a one armed Sasuke 


just dwell on that


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 9, 2014)

Zef said:


> Sasuke is a demi-god. Who would be stupid enough to have an affair with his wife?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kakashi of course.

Who says Sauske has to know about it, I mean the only way he could know is because of Salad.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 9, 2014)

The only random part is that they literally managed to get pregnant around the same time.


----------



## Might Gai (Nov 9, 2014)

but what about lee?


----------



## jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn (Nov 9, 2014)

They didn't listen to Kakashi.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 9, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Sakura had sex with a one armed Sasuke
> 
> 
> just dwell on that



I could picture Sakura ripping off his other arm. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sauske: Wait Sakura! Give me a minute to position my arm!

Sakura: Grrrr! YOUR TAKING TOO LONG!

Sauske: OH! GOD..KAAKASHIIIII!!! HELP ME!!!(sakura ripping off his arm)

Kakashi: "A ninja must see underneath the underneath"


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 9, 2014)

Lee had sex with who, he had a kid with him who is basically his clone.....


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 9, 2014)

How many times did Hinata pass out? I'm taking bets here.-


----------



## Zynn (Nov 9, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> How many times did Hinata pass out? I'm taking bets here.-



From embarrassment or from orgasms? Because, if based on those two, we will have different number.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 9, 2014)

Thinking about it how the fuck can a man survive sex in this manga? I mean seeing boobs causes them to lose dangerously high level of blood so i cant imagine them surviving putting it inside a warm soft wet nice area.

Poor Kakashi, hope he made out with that ramen girl


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> They had.....all at the same fucking year too, considering that their kids (bar Himawari) are at roughly the same age.



You know, I wonder if there are rules in place. It could just be a plot induced coincident but it would also make sense if the village put in place certain rules so that the balance of power didn't shift too heavily in one clan's favour.


----------



## Aduro (Nov 9, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Once i cosplayed as Link and had sex in that costume.



I bet your boyfriend was very grateful for that.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Nov 10, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Sakura had sex with a one armed Sasuke
> 
> 
> just dwell on that



their 1st time they mustve done it while sakura's on top.the mental image of that


----------



## Escargon (Nov 10, 2014)

Aduro said:


> I bet your boyfriend was very grateful for that.



Funny but i banged female Link. 

But i would sure lick a Madara cosplayer all over him

We humans are sure weird so its odd some people are laughing at these pairs


----------



## BurningVegeta (Nov 10, 2014)

So do Naruto's and Sasuke's children have... Hashirama's DNA?


Fisting... no jutsu for the win!


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 10, 2014)

Slowly becoming a Bathhouse thread. 



FitzChivalry said:


> Some apparent discrepancies. No kids for Tenten it seems, but I will make the conjecture that she is Lee's baby mama. *Secondly, why is it that Naruto and Hinata were the only ones to have more than one? Pretty strange.* And Shino's status as a parent is...?



I'll let you guess why.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 10, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Thinking about it how the fuck can a man survive sex in this manga? I mean seeing boobs causes them to lose dangerously high level of blood so i cant imagine them surviving putting it inside a warm soft wet nice area.



That was just for comedy relief, dude. Hell, if it works all the time, then Naruto would only need his Harem no Jutsu for most of his fights. Even the fact its counterpart managed to have an effect on Kaguya was mostly played as comedy.



Arya Stark said:


> I'll let you guess why.



Heheh. Naruto's still a pervert, in the end. One look at that hot bod and he'd be ready to 'Naruto Barrage' her until morning.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 10, 2014)

Zynn said:


> That was just for comedy relief, dude. Hell, if it works all the time, then Naruto would only need his Harem no Jutsu for most of his fights. Even the fact its counterpart managed to have an effect on Kaguya was mostly played as comedy.



Naruto using Hashirama no jutsu on Madara would end this fight early but i guess Kishi wanted them to fight


----------



## Zynn (Nov 10, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Naruto using Hashirama no jutsu on Madara would end this fight early but i guess Kishi wanted them to fight



Er, what? What in seven heavens is Hashirama no Jutsu?


----------



## ch1p (Nov 10, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I'll let you guess why.



Naruto's too dumb to use protection. Lost a few months of pussy compared to the others.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 10, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Naruto's too dumb to use protection. Lost a few months of pussy compared to the others.



Nah, Hinata ain't that dumb. 

Also I don't think they will stay at two. Sure he's busy but he looks like the type to be surrounded by kids. Hinata would be willing too.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 10, 2014)

Hinata wouldn't, but Naruto really is that dumb. One time she forgot because she was distracted and boom.

What, a few more? Maybe if he lays off the Hokage thing. Unless Hinata really is a retired ninja. Then I think they can have more.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 10, 2014)

Zynn said:


> Er, what? What in seven heavens is Hashirama no Jutsu?



Basically a naked Hashirama


----------



## Kusa (Nov 10, 2014)

I love this


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Nah, Hinata ain't that dumb.
> 
> Also I don't think they will stay at two. Sure he's busy but he looks like the type to be surrounded by kids. Hinata would be willing too.



More than willing, to be honest.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 10, 2014)

Sex is such a beautifull thing.


----------



## jacamo (Nov 10, 2014)

posting in a Nathan thread... 



i can just imagine Shikamaru now


men dook seehhh...


*men dook seehhh.....*


*MEEN DOOOK SEEEHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

     



Congrats Nathan..... my last ever rep goes to you 



its been a great ride NF... peace out mother-f's


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 10, 2014)

jacamo said:


> posting in a Nathan thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*MEEN DOOOK SEEEXXXX!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lord Aizen (Nov 10, 2014)

BisonLlama said:


> I wonder, of all the canon couples, who's the most dominant in the bedroom?



Temari and chojis wife for sure.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Nov 10, 2014)

Anyone else think naruto is a god in bed because he has 9 beasts in him that have been alive for thousands of years that have literally seen it all. Think about it. Kurama alone has been in how many people hes seen it from both sides he can give naruto decades worth of golden advice to please to naruto so he can please hinata.


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 10, 2014)

i doubt it. there's probably a baby summoning jutsu that requires a little blood from the thumb from both of the couples. or maybe naruto used his rikudo power to create babies, i mean he did that with kakashi's eye so it's not like it can't be done. or perhaps sauske used his rinnegan and that creation jutsu to atone


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 10, 2014)

jacamo said:


> posting in a Nathan thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you bro  i will cherish this moment



Lord Aizen said:


> Anyone else think naruto is a god in bed because he has 9 beasts in him that have been alive for thousands of years that have literally seen it all. Think about it. Kurama alone has been in how many people hes seen it from both sides he can give naruto decades worth of golden advice to please to naruto so he can please hinata.



Holy crap Hashirama and Minato fucked kurama


----------



## Epyon (Nov 10, 2014)

Lord Aizen said:


> Temari and chojis wife for sure.



Nah, the whole basis of ShikaTema was Temari getting wet over being defeated by Shikamaru on an intellectual level. she'd probably prefer being the submissive one in the bedroom more then Ino.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 14, 2014)

i wouldn't be surprised if nruto and hinata did fuck after he found out he's going to be hokage


----------



## sumany (Nov 16, 2014)

eh congrats.

but sasuke putting it in a vajayjay,sakura's above all, made me go 
for he seemed asexual. i can't imagine him having sex. it seems ooc no matter what. 

ditto for penis-crazed sai. never thought he was also interested in the vajayjay.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 16, 2014)

As much as I like the ShikaTema pairing I can only imagine Shikamaru even treating the consummation of their relationship as a pain in the ass. Probably why they only have one kid but I'm surprised Ino and Sai don't have a few more. You would think Ino could manage to bully Sai into it.


----------



## Azaleia (Nov 16, 2014)

Well they didn't waste time, that's for sure.

All the tension build in the war literally exploded bringing a lot of babies. Good.

And congrats on the sex


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Apr 6, 2015)

wait whole up??????? was kurama inside Naruto banging Hinata??????? I NEED TO KNOW!!!!!!


----------



## DanElectro (Apr 6, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> wait whole up??????? was kurama inside Naruto banging Hinata??????? I NEED TO KNOW!!!!!!



Kurama was giving Naruto advice. Since Naruto can reach multiple places thank to BM.


----------



## Bender (Apr 8, 2015)

Luiz said:


> They clearly forgot to follow Kakashi's advice though.



lol lol lol lol


The guys were two busy jumping the ladies bones to care about tat weak shit. 


Hinata definitely luckiest cuz Naruto can use Kyuubi to feel re-energized at any time of the night.


----------



## db84x (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah all of Konoha really have hot and steamy sex


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Apr 8, 2015)

ITT: The number of children a married couple has is the same as the number of times they had sex.

Anyways, hers is the real truth behind every canon relationship:

Naruto - Hinata: Healthy sex life. Happy marriage.

Sasuke - Sakura: Sasuke is emotionally distant during the rare times he chooses to be intimate, only seeks his own pleasure while neglecting Sakura's. Sakura misinterprets this as a BDSM dynamic in their coupling and derives immense pleasure from it.

Sai - Ino: Sai never initiates sex due to lack of attraction towards Ino. Ino has long since given up on him and has emotionally disconnected from the marriage. 

Shikamaru and Temari: Both want more from physically and emotionally relationship, neither wants to bother to admit it.

Chouji and Karui: Rocky start, but Chouji has accepted the role of Karui's bitch and regularly accepts her whippings and fistings. He's insecure about how much he enjoys it all, but their
marriage remains strong.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 9, 2015)

What's the fuss here? Their(k12) parents also did the same shit before!! Generational sex FTW!!!


----------



## Sesha (Apr 9, 2015)

Screw you, OP. Now the horrible Lovecraftian nightmarish image of Sai fucking is burned into my mind.


----------



## bluemiracle (Apr 9, 2015)

Congrats on the sex, you guys  



SharkBomb 4 said:


> I
> 
> Sasuke - Sakura: Sasuke is emotionally distant during the rare times he chooses to be intimate, only seeks his own pleasure while neglecting Sakura's. Sakura misinterprets this as a BDSM dynamic in their coupling and derives immense pleasure from it.




As emotionally distant as 699?


----------



## Alita (Apr 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke is a demi-god. Who would be stupid enough to have an affair with his wife?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually read a hentai where sakura did have an affair with naruto while sasuke was gone.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 12, 2015)

scratch that Sakura and Sasuke are still virgins

edit oops only sakura


----------



## Alkaid (May 12, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> I actually read a hentai where sakura did have an affair with naruto while sasuke was gone.



Small time


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 12, 2015)

jesus!!! look at those jugs. naruto obviously chose the right one


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (May 12, 2015)

^ Naruto is taller than Sasuke


----------



## ice77 (May 12, 2015)

Yes since last time I checked that's how babies get born. Cunratz on figuring it out all by yourself.


----------



## Alkaid (May 12, 2015)

ice77 said:


> Yes since last time I checked that's how babies get born. Cunratz on figuring it out all by yourself.



Actually, there are other ways. For instance-



The gestation period is much longer using this method, though.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 12, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> scratch that Sakura and Sasuke are still virgins
> 
> edit oops only sakura



Nah, Naruto would take petty on Sakura and let his Reverse Harem clones fuck her.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 12, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> jesus!!! look at those jugs. naruto obviously chose the right one



I know right? Look at little Himawari.


----------



## Revolution (May 12, 2015)

Zero Requiem said:


> Kishi foreshadowed it in an interview.



It's funny because Naruto did have that all-male orgy in front of Kaguya


----------



## Admiral Kuzan (May 12, 2015)

Kurama be watching Naruto make love to Hyugtit- I mean Hinata and be like:


----------



## Revolution (May 12, 2015)

Admiral Kuzan said:


> Kurama be watching Naruto make love to Hyugtit- I mean Hinata and be like:



Yeah, fuck you Kurama.  You just get to watch like the slave you are you little bitch.


----------



## Alkaid (May 12, 2015)

^ Since the seal is gone, isn't the gate in Naruto's mind gone?


----------



## Magnet (May 13, 2015)

man these guys must have used their ninja skills on each other during sex. 

if i had the Yamanaka Technique can i use it on my other half to fuck myself?


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

no, we can't agree that they all had sex since sasuke and sakura not having sex at all is a very high possibility now


----------



## Sauce (May 13, 2015)

Sasuke and Sakara had sex (allegedly)


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Sasuke and Sakara had sex (allegedly)



and since we can not prove it, this thread has been invalid since  november


----------



## Shinobu (May 13, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> I know right? Look at little Himawari.




A-a-a-a-a-another.... Na-na-na.... na-ru-to.... - fainting, shy girl.

Please no. 



Admiral Kuzan said:


> Kurama be watching Naruto make love to Hyugtit- I mean Hinata and be like:


----------



## Alkaid (May 13, 2015)

You don't like stutter moe?


----------



## Shinobu (May 13, 2015)

Not really. It was cute in part 1, but in part 2...

... gurl, you're to old for this!


----------



## Alkaid (May 13, 2015)

...You're right


----------



## Shinobu (May 13, 2015)

I mean, srsly, wasn't she badass hot in Road to Ninja?


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> I mean, srsly, wasn't she badass hot in Road to Ninja?



i prefer bitch hinata too


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 13, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> I mean, srsly, wasn't she badass hot in Road to Ninja?



Because she wasn't 18 yet, so prude old Kishi wouldn't be able to draw it


----------

